# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  VisualPlus UI [25+ Controls]

## DarkByte7

*VisualPlus*
*The VisualPlus Framework (VPF) for WinForms allows you to rapidly deploy professional .NET applications with customizable components and controls.*

It's a completely open-source project: Available here.

Downloads:
Latest release (Recommended): Download
Latest fresh build: Download

Features:





Feel free to post any bugs, suggestions and anything else you would like to bring to my attention.
If you enjoy using VisualPlus you may give this a like on this thread or a star on GitHub to show your support.

----------


## DEXWERX

What and Why?

----------


## DarkByte7

> What and Why?


Read it. ^ And why not?

----------


## DEXWERX

> Read it. ^ And why not?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Yhyp-_hX2s

----------


## ChenLin

Visual button does not support shortcut keys.

----------


## HackSlash

All links are dead and the user is nuked from GitHub? Who hurt you DarkByte7?

----------

